# Some videos of my Quartet



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Thought you might like to see what my Quartet was singing in 2008.
















Hope you enjoy them all and remember to tip the staff.....over a cliff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers" - love it! Great songs, great movements. As for the puns...OW OW OW!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work, Bob! And excellent animation! I'm a fan! 
As I recall, you sold the 2007 quartet, so were these all new?
Looks like you have a new moounting stand, too. Do you have a pic of that from the back?
Also, what did you do to Cindy's skull to get the color to match the bucky so well?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Your work has been an inspiration to me for a long time. Someday I'll get there.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Job !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats to cool


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

That was great!!!!! I am very impressed with the animation. That is the new height I am hoping to take my home haunt to this next year. The biggest reason for joining this site. May I ask for a quick overview on what software? you are using to control the movement. Again great job!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...they look great! ....Nice work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a great quartet! The puns can kill.


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

great great stuff, this is really awesome!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That is absolutely amazing! I love everything about it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, that was fantastic. Do you do a home haunt or pro?


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

I loved it, bravo!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

And for 2009, I added a few tricks:






Visit my Youtube channel for lots more new videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/RewindShowBob

By the way, I had a home haunt which included these guys, then I moved to a condo with no place to set up a display or haunt. So for the last couple years, I have been bringing these guys to a local Old Inn on Halloween and they love it there!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

holy cow!!!!! great work,


----------

